# Is Royal Canin golden retriever ??



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I have Duke on Royal Canin hypoallergenic and he's doing pretty well on it. Still some allergy issues, but am hesitant to change foods on him again. He has a beautiful coat.


----------



## Flare's Sister :) (Feb 7, 2015)

But does my pup look good.... I mean does she seem healthy? She's relatively healthy never been sick, just had fungal infection near her hind legs....


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Is a pretty decent food, in yr neck of the wood.Yes , they are better foods, out there like Acana , Fromm, etc but it boils down to what you can get.If you have a list of what you can get and how much, you are ready to spend, we could help you, better.
My dogs are on RC and have a good coat.Yr dog is still a pup and doesn't have his adult coat + you live in a warm country so that plays a big part.


----------



## Test-ok (Jan 15, 2015)

It looks to me like there's another breed in there...somewhere down the line. The bridge on the nose is where I'm seeing it, other than that it looking like a golden. If thats the case it's hard to tell what kind of a coat she'll have. She's still a good looking dog and if he's healthy thats just a plus.
And then again I could be way off base.


----------



## Flare's Sister :) (Feb 7, 2015)

I got her from a reputed and responsible breeder and she's our first dog. Here's her pedigree


Pedigree: Bessies What A Love


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

There isn't a lot of information on the parents. And although some of the dogs have earned their championships, some have very limited information. 

Hard to tell.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I think you may just have to wait awhile longer for her to mature and have her adult coat to come in. Some dogs develop faster than others. Ask your breeder what he or she thinks. She's a cutie.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

By the way, I just saw a picture of her mother in one of your other posts. She looks like her mom, very nice. Also I was told to get a golden's coat in show condition, you need to brush it often and bathe at least once a week. It might be different for you (different climate). You should get grooming suggestions from your breeder. Good luck with your girl. ( My boy has Camrose (way back) in his pedigree, too.)


----------



## Flare's Sister :) (Feb 7, 2015)

Thankyou..... Yes we've started bathing her weekly since two months and her coat is improving.. How often do I need to brush her? I do it every alternate day and thorough grooming one a week


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

It sounds like you have a good grooming routine. I would use a light coat spray or a spray bottle of water to dampen the hair just a bit before you brush her. It will help to keep the hair from breaking off. I would use a pin brush for that. Then I would take a soft bristled brush and go over her with that to help distribute the skin's natural oils. Everyone seems to have their own way of doing things. Develop a routine that works for you. The most important thing is to have fun with her. She will be all grown up in no time.


----------



## Flare's Sister :) (Feb 7, 2015)

Thank you so much Tikiandme!! Yes I use a pin brush, now I'll start dampening her hair before brushing too  I didn't know about that. :wavey: it's so nice of you to answer my query


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

She's very cute- just not old enough to have a lush coat I'd say and being in your part of the world, it will probably be a commitment on your part to get her coat in show condition. That said, you are doing everything you should be, so give her time!
Be sure to watch her ears, if she had a fungal infection once, ears are a good place to get it back so add cleaning them to her routine.


----------



## Flare's Sister :) (Feb 7, 2015)

She didnt have a fungal infection in her ears it was near her hind legs and underbelly... It is fully cured now. My mom cleans her ears fortnightly.


----------



## Flare's Sister :) (Feb 7, 2015)

Can a bad food and/or humid weather cause fungal infections?


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Humid weather can certainly encourage fungal growth. Not sure about the food. I would post this particular question in the health section of the forum. You would probably get some answers.


----------

